# IPAM + CJC-1295 NO dac dosing?



## Soujerz (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone have info on dosing? I like GHRP2 at 125mcg + CJC-1295 NO DAC 125mcg x3 daily, works well as i am 6'3' 251lbs 12-15% BF

Switching to try IPAM for night dosing over the next few month since GHRP-2 makes me hungry and i tend to eat protein and peanut butter in the middle of the night, good for gaining not good for dieting.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2014)

IPAM dose can stay at 125mcg but you can bump it to 150-200mcg if you handle the 125 alright (by that I mean better sleep).


----------



## Soujerz (Mar 2, 2014)

INteresting i've read others saying they used IPAM as high as 500 but kept CJC no dac at 100 - 150


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2014)

I've never dosed it that high. For me I feel it would just be a waste.


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 4, 2014)

I dose my CJC1295 no dac at 100-200mcg.  Stacked with GHRP 2 or 6.


----------



## Soujerz (Mar 5, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I've never dosed it that high. For me I feel it would just be a waste.




From the board where i got the answer about adding tren to my SUS cycle

"I would stick with GHRP-2 in the day time and only use IPA before bed, as GHRP-2 is considerably stronger for GH release than IPA. The good thing about IPA is that its effects last longer than GHRP-2, so it will keep GH levels elevated throughout more of the night, which is good because you can't inject as you sleep anyway. 

As far as dose goes, you can actually use quite a bit of IPA with ever increasing results. Personally, I would not use less than 500 mcg before bed, but you can use whatever dose you want. 100 mg is far too low. It' just too weak per mg to use only 100 mg and get good results. 300 mg is the minimum dose I would consider."



"Ipa requires much higher dosages than something like GHRP-2 or Hex, in order to elevate GH significantly. 

Take 2 doses per day at as high of a dose as you can afford. It is less cost-effective than GHRP-2 because not only does it cost more per mg, but you need much larger dosages to increase GH equally.

I personally would not take less than 500 mcg per inject. You can do one inject daily, but 2 is better. You can go as high as 1,000 mcg per inject with increasing benefit. Make sure to split each inject up by at least 8 hours."


----------

